# what night for chat ?



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi i'm free any of these nights so i'm not voting   

i was thinking of running the chat from 7:30 to 9:30 but if we get chatting i might be persuaded to stay longer   

thanks, pam xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Pam,

Do you mean next week?

Laine


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

oops sorry silly me   i just meant what night in general although next week would be good, just depends how much notice big boss man needs for the room, i'll find out then gat back to you  

pam xx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

i have voted for tues but thurs are ok for me too!


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Saphy hun could we have the vote with mulitple options?? I'm just thinking there may be a few of us who can make more than one night and some who can only make one, I wouldn't want to chose one of my two and then it not look like the other wasnt suitable as well.
Ok that was such a round about way of explaining that but hope it made sense


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Can't do next Monday or Weds...


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Lou i have tried to modify my poll but i don't know how, so i'll leave it as it is for now  (until i work out how to do it) 

pam xx


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

There you go everyone, you can now choose more than one option if there are a few nights that would be good for you  

Love Lou xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

thanks Lou hun, for some reason i couldn't modify the poll maybe you could tell me how to do sometime 

love pam xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Lou has told me how to edit the poll now (thanks Lou) it was staring me in the face the whole time   i would say i was having a blonde moment but i'm not blonde  

pam xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Pam,
I think any night for me really, I would like to say you'll be lucky to catch me in what with the hectic social life I have but that would be a big fat lie! 
Love Jill x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sadly me too Jill

Tony has very kindly sorted out a room and password for us so now we know where we just need to decide when !! 

pam xx


----------



## sal24601 (Jan 3, 2005)

would you mind if I joined you maybe? would be nice to get to know people better for when we actually start the whole adoption process. Just taking time out at the moment to get our heads to gether.

love Sal


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Can we have some tips on using chat for those chat virgins!!!

Karen x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi karen,

I'm going to go into the chatroom 10-15 mins eerly to run through how to use the chatroom. i hope you will be able to join us  sounds like it's going to be a good night

pam xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Pam,
Just heard I may have some work Tuesday nights so it's not so good for me now.
Jill x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

because tuesday and thursday are so close i'm going to do another poll just using those nights 

pam xx


----------

